# oil leak



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Car is in the garage for the winter, and haven't had it running for about a month. Discovered a streak of oil on the floor coming from underneath. It's lost about 1/2 quart. Engine was rebuilt about 2000 miles ago (before I got the car). I know there was a slight leak coming from the rear main area last summer when I was driving it quite a bit. Not to serious. So guessing that for some reason the leak got worse after sitting for a while. Question is what does it take to replace this seal?


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

Sorry, best way is to pull the engine. Been there done that.


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks, I was afraid of that. Now I need to start thinking about the "might as wells"


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Retorque all your pan bolts. They will loosen up a bit as everything gets broken in from heat. Gaskets can compress a bit. Also check to see that you have the "corner plates" at the rear of the pan on each side. These are often left out and they help to equalize the clamping force on the back corners.

Make sure the oil is not seeping from the valve covers down the back of the block. Same deal, retorque/tighten them up.

Oil pan drain bolt? Can leak here if it does not seal/seat properly.

It may indeed be the rear main seal, but I would look at all things first before knowing I had to pull the engine.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Assuming there wasn't any oil on the floor when you parked it, I doubt you will see a 1/2 quart of oil come from a rear main on a car that has not been running in a month. Understand you have a rear main leak - they are unfortunately common, but not that much. I agree with Jim, need to do some more looking before pulling the engine. Matt


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks all, the first step will be to get it somewhere and up on a lift. A lot of snow on the ground now, so will need to wait till its a little drier.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

I think you told me you are in Pleasant Hills. That would be about a mile from me. I don't have a lift, but I do have a heated shop. If you want to bring it over sometime, I can help you find the problem. Matt


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Actually on the East side, but I have a guy that I'll have do the work, so I'll take to him to look at and do what's needed. Thnks for the offer tho.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

No problem - all good. Matt


----------

